# WoW Running Slow



## Oranik (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello, I recently started playing WoW again. I also, since the last time, upgraded my computer. I was very excited that I would finally get to play WoW with no lag, from hearing everyone saying how a 9800 GT can run WoW no problem, easily with 100 FPS. However, I install the game, and turn up all the settings. I pivot the camera. 30 FPS. Lower than my old 8600 GT at close to the same settings. I know 9800 is significantly better than the 8600 GT, and that a 2.40 GHZ Dual Core could surely run WoW at those speeds, and that 3.5 GB of RAM is enough for a game of WoW's stature. I'm running Vista Business 32bit with this setup, as I was with the 8600 GT, if that plays any role. Is this correct play speeds? I know WotLK enhanced WoW's graphics somewhat, but based on what other people say, 40 fps is weak for what this GPU is possible of doing on WoW. I know the GPU has enough power, and I can run Crysis on High, as well as Farcry2 with 60 FPS easy, as well as being able to play Left 4 Dead, with all settings as well as AA/AF on the highest. The only reason I can think of of running WoW, apparently the new Crysis of PC gaming for me, is that my HDD has been making a lot of noise recently, and I suspect it of going out. Anyone able to provide any insight?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Oranik and welcome to TSF,

What power supply are you using with your system?
Have you defraged your HDD?
Have you scanned for HDD errors?

Sometimes after a graphics card change and new drivers DirectX can become corrupt. Have you re-installed it. (use my sig to get all the latest drivers and DX)


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

what do you mean your HDD is making sounds? you mean while you are playing WoW? it could be something working in the background and letting your HDD stress


----------



## GDkitty (Sep 21, 2007)

From another WoW player, one setting a sugest trying to change, is the shadows.

Now i dont have a great video card, a 8600, i can play wow on my machine fine, top settings, get 40+ FPS, but ONLY when i turn the shadow effects WAY down. If they are up, it eats my framrate alive.

it seems to be with their new shadow system, while great and more realistic, it does make the game vary laggy at times.


----------

